# A moment of silence: Coalition Casualties Identified



## Nightingale

Lets please have a moment of silence (reply with only a . in your message, and turn off your signatures) for the soldiers who have died in the Iraqi war.  For the latest lists please visit cnn.com or bbc.com

There have been 186 confirmed coalition deaths in the war as of May 15, 2003. The casualty list below reflects the names of the U.S. and British troops whose families have been notified. 
=======================

Capt. James F. Adamouski  29  2nd Battalion, 3rd Aviation Regiment  Springfield, Virginia  Killed when his UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter crashed in central Iraq on April 2, 2003


   Lt. Thomas Mullin Adams  27  Exchange officer with the Royal Navy's 849 Squadron  La Mesa, California  Killed when two British helicopters collided over the Persian Gulf on March 22, 2003


   Spc. Jamaal R. Addison  22  507th Maintenance Company  Roswell, Georgia  Killed in an Iraqi ambush at Nasiriya on March 23, 2003


   Capt. Tristan N. Aitken  31  1st Battalion, 41st Field Artillery, 3rd Infantry Division  State College, Pennsylvania  Killed in action in Iraq on April 4, 2003


   Cpl. Stephen John Allbutt  35  Queen's Royal Lancers  Stoke-on-Trent, England  Killed when his tank was struck by a shell from another British tank on March 25, 2003  

   Sapper Luke Allsopp  24  33 Engineer Regiment (Explosive Ordnance Disposal)  North London, England  Killed in attack on British vehicles in southern Iraq on March 23, 2003


   Lance Cpl. Brian E. Anderson  26  2nd Light Armored Reconnais- sance Battalion, 2nd Marine Division  Durham, North Carolina  Killed in a vehicle accident west of Nasiriya, Iraq, on April 2, 2003


   Army Spc. Edward J. Anguiano  24  3rd Combat Support Battalion  Brownsville, Texas  Went missing on March 23, 2003, when his convoy was ambushed; his remains were recovered on April 24


   Chief Warrant Officer Andrew Todd Arnold  30  1st Battalion, 10th Marine Regiment, 2nd Marine Expeditionary Brigade  Spring, Texas  Killed during a firing range accident April 22, 2003 near Kut, Iraq


   Maj. Jay Aubin  36  3rd Marine Aircraft Wing  Waterville, Maine  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash on March 21, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Andrew Julian Aviles  18  4th Assault Amphibian Battalion, 4th Marine Division  Tampa, Florida  Killed on April 7, 2003, in central Iraq when an enemy artillery round struck his amphibious assault vehicle  

   Pfc. Chad E. Bales  20  1st Transportation Support Battalion, 1st Force Service Support Group  Coahoma, Texas  Killed on April 3 in a non-hostile vehicle accident during convoy operations east of Ash Shahin, Iraq  

   Maj. Stephen Ballard  N/A  3 Commando Brigade, Royal Marines  Hometown of record not available  Died March 30, 2003, of natural causes  

   Capt. Ryan Beaupre  30  3rd Marine Aircraft Wing  Bloomington, Illinois  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash on March 21, 2003  

   Pfc. Wilfred D. Bellard  20  41st Field Artillery Regiment  Lake Charles, Louisiana  Killed when his vehicle fell into a ravine in Iraq on April 4, 2003  

   Sgt. Michael E. Bitz  31  2nd Marine Division  Ventura, California  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Thomas A. Blair  24  2nd Low Altitude Air Defense Battalion, Air Control Group 28, 2nd Marine Aircraft Wing  Wagoner, Oklahoma  Initially listed as missing in action after operations near Nasiriya on March 24, 2003; his remains were recovered on March 28, 2003


   Gunnery Sgt. Jeffrey E. Bohr, Jr.  39  1st Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment  Ossian, Iowa  Killed in northern Baghdad while engaging enemy forces on April 10, 2003


   Staff Sgt. Stevon A. Booker  34  A Company, 1st Battalion, 64th Armor Regiment  Apollo, Pennsylvania  Killed by enemy fire during a raid into Baghdad on April 5, 2003, in Iraq


   Spc. Mathew G. Boule  22  2nd Battalion, 3rd Aviation Regiment  Dracut, Massachusetts  Killed when his UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter crashed in central Iraq on April 2, 2003


   Lance Cpl. Shaun Andrew Brierley  28  212 Signal Squadron, 1 Armoured Division HQ & Signal Regiment  West Yorkshire, England  Killed March 30, 2003, in a traffic accident in Kuwait  

   Cpl. Henry L. Brown  22  1st Battalion, 64th Field Artillery Regiment  Natchez, Mississippi  Died April 8, 2003, of wounds received from an enemy rocket attack south of Baghdad  

   Pfc. John E. Brown  21  2nd Battalion, 44th Air Defense Artillery Regiment  Troy, Alabama  Killed April 14, 2003, in Iraq by a grenade explosion  

   Spc. Larry K. Brown  22  C Company, 1st Battalion, 41st Infantry Regiment  Jackson, Mississippi  Killed in action on April 5, 2003, in Iraq  

   Spc. Roy Russell Buckley  24  685th Transportation Company  Portage, Indiana  Killed April 22, 2003, in Iraq. The incident is under investigation.  

   Lance Cpl. Brian Rory Buesing  20  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Cedar Key, Florida  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   Sgt. George Edward Buggs  31  3rd Forward Support Battalion, 3rd Infantry Division  Barnell, South Carolina  Killed after his convoy was ambushed in Iraq on March 23, 2003  

   Pfc. Tamario D. Burkett  21  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Buffalo, New York  Killed in operations on the outskirts of Nasiriya on March 23, 2003


   Sgt. Jacob L. Butler  24  Headquarters Company, 1st Battalion, 41st Infantry Regiment  Wellsville, Kansas  Killed in action April 1, 2003, in Assamawah, Iraq, when a rocket-propelled grenade hit his vehicle  

   Lance Cpl. Cedric E. Bruns  22  6th Engineer Support Battalion, 4th Marine Force Service Support Group  Vancouver, Washington  Killed May 9, 2003, in a non-hostile vehicle accident in Kuwait


   Cpl. Richard P. Carl  26  571st Air Medical Company, 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment   King Hill, Idaho  Killed when the UH-60 medical helicopter he was aboard crashed in the Tigris River near Samarra, Iraq, on May 9, 2003  

   Staff Sgt. James W. Cawley  41  2nd Battalion, 23rd Regiment, Marine Reservist Division  Roy, Utah  Killed when he was accidentally struck by a Humvee on March 29, 2003   

   Colour Sgt. John Cecil  N/A  Royal Marines  Plymouth, England  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash south of the Kuwait border on March 21, 2003  

   Cpl. Kemaphoom A. Chanawong- se  22  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Waterford, Connecticut  Killed in action during operations on the outskirts of Nasiriya on March 23, 2003


   Chief Warrant Officer Robert William Channell Jr.  36  1st Battalion, 10th Marine Regiment, 2nd Marine Expeditionary Brigade  Tuscaloosa, Alabama  Killed during a firing range accident April 22, 2003 near Kut, Iraq


   2nd Lt. Therrel S. Childers  30  1st Battalion, 5th Marines  Harrison, Mississippi  Killed in combat in southern Iraq on March 21, 2003  

   Trooper David Jeffrey Clarke  19  Queen's Royal Lancers  Littleworth, England  Killed when his tank was struck by a shell from another British tank on March 25, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Donald J. Cline Jr.  21  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Washoe, Nevada  Killed in operations on the outskirts of Nasiriya on March 23, 2003


   Capt. Aaron J. Contreras  31  Light Attack Helicopter Squadron 169, Marine Aircraft Group 39  Sherwood, Oregon  Killed March 30, 2003, in a helicopter crash in southern Iraq  

   Staff Sgt. Simon Cullingworth  36  33 Engineer Regiment (Explosive Ordnance Disposal)  Essex, England  Killed in attack on British vehicles in southern Iraq on March 23, 2003  

   Spc. Daniel Francis J. Cunningham  33  41st Field Artillery Regiment  Lewiston, Maine  Killed when his vehicle fell into a ravine in Iraq on April 4, 2003  

   Cpl. Michael Edward Curtin  23  2nd Battalion, 7th Infantry, 3rd Infantry Division  Howell, New Jersey  Killed in car bomb attack in Iraq on March 29, 2003  

   Capt. Eric B. Das  30  333rd Fighter Squadron  Amarillo, Texas  Killed in action April 7, 2003, during a combat mission  

   Staff Sgt. Wilbert Davis  40  3rd Battalion, 69th Armor, 3rd Infantry Division  Alaska  Killed when his vehicle ran off the road into a canal in Iraq on April 3, 2003  

   Pvt. Jason L. Deibler  20  1st Battalion, 6th Infantry Regiment  Coeburn, Virginia  Killed on May 4, 2003, by a non-combat weapon discharge in Kuwait  

   1st Sgt. Robert J. Dowdy  38  507th Maintenance Company  Cleveland, Ohio  Killed after his convoy was ambushed in Iraq on March 23, 2003 

Pvt. Ruben Estrella-Soto  18  507th Maintenance Company  El Paso, Texas  Killed after his convoy was ambushed in Nasiriya on March 23, 2003.  

   Lance Bombadier Llywelyn Karl Evans  24  29 Commando Regiment Royal Artillery  Llandudno, Wales  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash south of the Kuwait border on March 21, 2003  

   Cpl. Mark A. Evnin  21  3rd Battalion, 4th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division  Burlington, Vermont  Killed in action on April 3 during a firefight in central Iraq  

   Master Sgt. George A. Fernandez  36  Headquarters, U.S. Army Special Operations Command  El Paso, Texas  Died on April 2, 2003, after being shot in northern Iraq  

   Spc. Thomas A. Foley III  23  2nd Battalion, 44th Air Defense Artillery Regiment  Dresden, Tennessee  Killed April 14, 2003, in Iraq by a grenade explosion  

   Capt. Travis A. Ford  30  Light Attack Helicopter Squadron 267, Marine Aircraft Group 39, 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing  Ogallala, Nebraska  Killed when his AH-1W Super Cobra helicopter crashed during combat operations near Ali Aziziyal, Iraq, on April 4, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. David K. Fribley  26  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Lee, Florida  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   Cpl. Jose A. Garibay  21  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Orange, California  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   1st Sgt. Joe J. Garza  43  1st Battalion, 30th Infantry Regiment  Robstown, Texas  Killed on April 28, 2003, when he was struck by a civilian vehicle  

   Pfc. Juan Guadalupe Garza Jr.  20  1st Battalion, 4th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division  Temperance, Michigan  Killed in action on April 8, 2003, in central Iraq  

   Pvt. Jonathan L. Gifford  30  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Decatur, Illinois  Killed in operations on the outskirts of Nasiriya on March 23, 2003


   Pfc. Jesse A. Givens  34  2nd Squadron, 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment  Springfield, Missouri  Killed May 1, 2003, when the M1A1 Abrams battle tank he was in fell into the Euphrates River when the riverbank collapsed near al Habbaniyah, Iraq  

   Cpl. Armando Ariel Gonzalez  25  Wing Support Squadron 273, Wing Support Group 27, 2nd Marine Aircraft Wing  Hialeah, Florida  Killed April 14, 2003 in an accident in southern Iraq  

   Cpl. Jesus A. Gonzalez  22  1st Tank Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Indio, California  Killed while manning a checkpoint in Baghdad on April 12, 2003  

   Cpl. Jorge A. Gonzalez  20  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Los Angeles, California  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   Cpl. Bernard G. Gooden  22  2nd Tank Battalion, 2nd Marine Division  Mt. Vernon, New York  Killed during a firefight in central Iraq, on April 4, 2003  

   Spc. Richard A. Goward  32  1460th Transportation Co., Army National Guard  Midland, Michigan  Killed April 14, 2003, in a vehicle accident in Iraq  

   Lt. Philip D. Green  31  849 Squadron, Royal Navy  Freiston, Lincolnshire, England  Killed when two British helicopters collided over the Persian Gulf on March 22, 2003  

   Staff Sgt. Patrick Lee Griffin Jr.  31  728th Air Control Squadron, U.S. Air Force  Elgin, South Carolina  Killed in action when his convoy was ambushed near Diwaniyah, Iraq, while enroute to Baghdad on May 13, 2003  

   Chief Warrant Officer Hans N. Gukeisen  31  571st Air Medical Company, 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment   Lead, South Dakota  Killed when the UH-60 medical helicopter he was aboard crashed in the Tigris River near Samarra, Iraq, on May 9, 2003  

   Pfc. Christian D. Gurtner  19  3rd Light Armored Reconnais- sance Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Ohio City, Ohio  Killed by an accidental weapons discharge in southern Iraq on April 2, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Jose Gutierrez  22  2nd Battalion, 1st Marines  Los Angeles, California  Killed in combat in southern Iraq on March 21, 2003  

   Capt. Philip Stuart Guy  29  Royal Marines   North Yorkshire, England  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash south of the Kuwait border on March 21, 2003


   Chief Warrant Officer Erik A. Halvorsen  40  2nd Battalion, 3rd Aviation Regiment  Bennington, Vermont  Killed when his UH-6 0 Black Hawk helicopter crashed in central Iraq on April 2, 2003


   Sholto Hedenskog  27  3 Commando Brigade, Royal Marines  Pretoria, South Africa  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash south of the Kuwait border on March 21, 2003


   Sgt. Les Hehir  34  29 Commando Regiment Royal Artillery  Poole, Dorset  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash south of the Kuwait border on March 21, 2003


   Staff Sgt. Terry W. Hemingway   39  C Company, 1st Battalion, 15th Infantry Regiment  Willingboro, New Jersey  Killed in action April 10, 2003, in Iraq, when a car exploded next to his vehicle


   Sgt. Nicholas M. Hodson  22  3rd Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Smithville, Missouri  Killed in a vehicle accident on March 23, 2003


   Staff Sgt. Lincoln D. Hollinsaid  27  B Company, 11th Engineer Battalion  Malden, Illinois  Killed by enemy fire on April 7, 2003, in Iraq


   Lance Cpl. Matty Hull   25  The Blues & Royals, Household Cavalry Regiment  Windsor, England  Killed in action March 28, 2003, in southern Iraq


   Pvt. Nolen R. Hutchings  19  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Boiling Springs, South Carolina  Killed in operations on the outskirts of Nasiriya on March 23, 2003


   Pfc. Gregory P. Huxley, Jr.  19  B Company, 3rd Battalion, 17th Engineer Battalion  Forestport, New York  Killed by enemy fire on April 6, 2003, in Iraq

Chief Warrant Officer Scott Jamar  32  2nd Battalion, 3rd Aviation Regiment  Granbury, Texas  Killed when his UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter crashed in central Iraq on April 2, 2003  

   Cpl. Evan T. James  21  Engineering Company C, 6th Engineer Support Battalion, 4th Force Service Support Group  LaHarpe, Illinois  Drowned while crossing the Saddam Canal on March 24, 2003  

   Spc. William A. Jeffries  39  152nd Infantry Regiment, Illinois Army National Guard  Evansville, Indiana  Died from a sudden illness March 26, 2003, in Rota, Spain, after he was evacuated from Kuwait  

   Army Sgt. Troy David Jenkins  25  B Company, 3rd Battalion, 187th Infantry Regiment  Ridgecrest, California  Died April 24, 2003, of wounds received in action April 19 in Iraq.  

   Pfc. Howard Johnson II  21  507th Maintenance Company  Mobile, Alabama  Killed in an Iraqi ambush at Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class Michael Vann Johnson Jr.  25  Naval Medical Center San Diego, 3rd Marine Division Detachment  Little Rock, Arkansas  Killed in action in Iraq on March 25, 2003  

   Pvt. Devon D. Jones  19  41st Field Artillery Regiment  San Diego, California  Killed when his vehicle fell into a ravine in Iraq on April 4, 2003  

   Staff Sgt. Phillip A. Jordan  42  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Enfield, Connecticut  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   2nd Lt. Jeffrey J. Kaylor  24  C Battery, 39th Field Artillery Battalion  Clifton, Virginia  Killed in action in Iraq on April 7, 2003  

   Cpl. Brian Kennedy  25  3rd Marine Aircraft Wing  Houston, Texas  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash on March 21, 2003  

   Pvt. Andrew Joseph Kelly  18  3rd Battalion, The Parachute Regiment  Tavistock, Devon, England  Killed on May 6, 2003, in an accident that is under investigation, according to the UK Defense Ministry  

   Spc. James M. Kiehl  22  507th Maintenance Company  Des Moines, Iowa  Killed when his convoy was ambushed near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003.  

   Lt. Antony King  35  849 Squadron, A Flight, Royal Navy  Helston, England  Killed when two British helicopters collided over the Persian Gulf on March 22, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Nicholas Brian Kleiboeker  19  2nd Combat Engineer Battalion, 2nd Marine Division  Irvington, Illinois  Killed when the munitions bunker he was working in caught fire and exploded near Hilla, Iraq, on May 13, 2003  

   Capt. Edward J. Korn  31  64th Armor, 3rd Infantry Division  Savannah, Georgia  Killed as he investigated the wreckage of an Iraqi T-72 tank destroyed by his unit in central Iraq on April 3, 2003  

   Sgt. Bradley S. Korthaus  28  Engineering Company C, 6th Engineer Support Battalion, 4th Force Service Support Group  Davenport, Iowa  Drowned while crossing the Saddam Canal on March 24, 2003


   Sgt. Michael V. Lalush  23  Marine Light Attack Helicopter Squadron (HMLA)-169, Marine Air Craft Group-39  Troutville, Virginia  Killed in a UH-1N Huey helicopter crash in Southern Iraq on March 30, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Alan Dinh Lam  19  8th Communication Battalion, 2nd Marine Expeditionary Brigade  Snow Camp, North Carolina  Killed during a firing range accident April 22, 2003 near Kut, Iraq  

   Lt. Marc A. Lawrence RN  26  849 Squadron  Westgate-on- Sea, Kent  Killed when two British helicopters collided over the Persian Gulf on March 22, 2003  

   Staff Sgt. Nino D. Livaudais  23  3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment  Utah  Died from severe injuries on April 3, 2003, in Iraq  

   Spc. Ryan P. Long  21  A Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment  Seaford, Delaware  Died from severe injuries on April 3, 2003, in Iraq 

Christopher R Maddison  24  539 Assault Squadron, Royal Marines  North Yorkshire, England  Killed during fighting in the area of Basra on March 30, 2003


   Lance Cpl. Joseph B. Maglione  22  6th Engineer Support Battalion, 4th Force Service Support Group  Lansdale, Pennsylvania  Killed April 1, 2003, by a noncombat weapon discharge at Camp Coyote, Kuwait


   Flight Lt. Kevin Barry Main  N/A  9 Squadron, Royal Air Force  Hometown of record not available  Killed when his aircraft was downed by a U.S. Patriot missile near the Kuwaiti border on March 23, 2003.


   Lance Cpl. Ian Keith Malone  28  1st Battalion, Irish Guards  Dublin, Ireland  Killed in action in Basra on April 6, 2003


   Sgt. 1st Class John W. Marshall  50  3rd Battalion, 15th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division  Los Angeles, California  Killed in action April 8, 2003, in Baghdad, Iraq


   Pfc. Francisco A. Martinez Flores  21  1st Tank Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Los Angeles, California  Killed while his unit was conducting convoy operations in the vicinity of the Euphrates River on March 25, 2003


   Chief Warrant Officer Johnny Villareal Mata  35  507th Maintenance Company  El Paso, Texas  Killed when his convoy was ambushed at Nasiriya on March 23, 2003.


   Staff Sgt. Donald C. May, Jr.  31  1st Tank Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Richmond, Virginia  Killed while his unit was conducting convoy operations in the vicinity of the Euphrates River on March 25, 2003


   Pfc. Joseph P. Mayek  20  C Company, 2nd Battalion, 6th Infantry Regiment  Rock Springs, Wyoming  Killed April 14, 2003, by Bradley vehicle fire in Iraq


   Lance Cpl. James McCue  27  7 Air Assault Battalion, Royal Electrical & Mechanical Engineers  Paisley, Renfrewshire, Scotland  Killed April 30, 2003, by a landmine in southern Iraq


   Sgt. Brian D. McGinnis  23  Light Attack Helicopter Squadron 169, Marine Aircraft Group 39  St. George, Delaware  Killed March 30, 2003, in a UH-1N Huey helicopter crash in southern Iraq


   1st Lt. Brian M. McPhillips  25  2nd Tank Battalion, 2nd Marine Division  Pembroke, Massachusetts  Killed during a firefight in Central Iraq, on April 4, 2003


   Cpl. Jesus Martin Antonio Medellin  21  3rd Assault Amphibian Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Fort Worth, Texas  Killed on April 7 in central Iraq when an enemy artillery round struck his amphibious assault vehicle


   Gunnery Sgt. Joseph Menusa  33  1st Combat Engineer Battalion, 1st Marine Division  San Jose, California  Killed in action on March 27, 2003


   Spc. Gil Mercado  25  3rd Battalion, 187th Infantry Regiment  Paterson, New Jersey  Killed April 13, 2003, by a non-combat weapon discharge in Iraq


   Pfc. Jason M. Meyer  23  B Company, 11th Engineer Battalion  Swartz Creek, Michigan  Killed in action on April 8, 2003, in Iraq


   Cpl. Jason David Mileo  20  3rd Battalion, 4th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division  Centreville, Maryland  Shot and killed April 14, 2003, after being mistaken for an enemy soldier


   Pfc. Anthony S. Miller  19  Headquarters and Headquarters Co., 2nd Brigade, 3rd Infantry Division  San Antonio, Texas  Killed by enemy indirect fire on April 7, 2003, in Iraq


   Spc. George A. Mitchell  35  Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 2nd Brigade, 3rd Infantry Division  Rawlings, Maryland  Died April 7, 2003, of wounds received from an enemy rocket attack south of Baghdad


   Staff Sgt. Chris Muir  32  Army School of Ammunition, Royal Logistic Corps  Romsey, England  Killed March 31, 2003, during an explosive ordnance disposal operation in southern Iraq


   Piper Christopher Muzvuru  21  1st Battalion, Irish Guards  Gweru, Zimbabwe  Killed in action in Basra on April 6, 2003


   Maj. Kevin G. Nave  36  3rd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division  Union Lake, Michigan  Killed in a vehicle accident in Iraq on March 26, 2003


   Lance Cpl. Patrick R. Nixon  21  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  St. Louis, Missouri  Killed in action on March 23, 2003, on the outskirts of Nasiriya


   Spc. Donald S. Oaks Jr.  20  3rd Battalion, 13th Field Artillery Regiment  Erie, Pennsylvania  Killed in action on April 3, 2003, in Iraq


   Lance Cpl. Patrick T. O'Day  20  1st Tank Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Santa Rosa, California  Killed while his unit was conducting convoy operations in the vicinity of the Euphrates River on March 25, 2003


   Lance Cpl. Eric J. Orlowski  26  C Company, 1st Battalion, 22nd Infantry Regiment  Buffalo, New York  Killed on April 25, 2003, when his vehicle rolled over while traveling through rough terrain


   1st Lt. Osbaldo Orozco  26  C Company, 1st Battalion, 22nd Infantry Regiment  Delano, California  Killed in a vehicle accident April 25, 2003, in Iraq


   Lance Cpl. David Edward Owens Jr.  20  3rd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division  Winchester, Virginia  Died of wounds received in action on April 12, 2003, in central Iraq

Sgt. Fernando Padilla- Ramirez  26  Wing Support Squadron 371, Marine Wing Support Group 37  Yuma, Arizona  Killed in action after conducting convoy operations in the vicinity of Nasiriya on March 28, 2003


   Sgt. Michael F. Pedersen  26  2nd Battalion, 3rd Aviation Regiment  Flint, Michigan  Killed when his UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter crashed in central Iraq on April 2, 2003  

   Pfc. Lori Piestewa  22  507th Maintenance Company  Tuba City, Arizona  Killed when her convoy was ambushed on March 23, 2003, near Nasiriya  

   2nd Lt. Frederick E. Pokorney Jr.  31  Headquarters Battery, 1st Battalion, 10th Marine Regiment  Nye, Nevada  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   Pvt. Kelley S. Prewitt  24  2nd Battalion, 69th Armor Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division  Birmingham, Alabama  Killed in action by enemy fire on April 6, 2003, in Iraq  

   Sgt. 1st Class Randall S. Rehn  36  3rd Battalion, 13th Field Artillery Regiment  Longmont, Colorado  Killed in action on April 3, 2003, in Iraq  

   Sgt. Brendon C. Reiss  23  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Natrona, Wyoming  Killed in action after his unit was engaged in combat operations March 23, 2003, near Nasiriya  

   Sgt. Sean C. Reynolds  25  74th Long-Range Surveillance Detachment 173rd Airborne Brigade  East Lansing, Michigan  Killed when he fell from a ladder, causing his M4 rifle to accidentally discharge on May 3, 2003  

   Pfc. Diego Fernando Rincon  19  2nd Battalion, 7th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division, U.S. Army  Conyers, Georgia  Killed in car bomb attack in Iraq on March 29, 2003  

   Sgt. Duane R. Rios  25  1st Combat Engineer Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Hammond, Indiana  Killed during a firefight in Central Iraq, on April 4, 2003  

   Capt. Russell B. Rippetoe  27  A Company, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment  Colorado  Died from severe injuries on April 3, 2003, in Iraq  

   Cpl. John T. Rivero  23  C Company, 2nd Battalion, 124th Infantry Regiment  Tampa, Florida  Killed April 17, 2003, in a Kuwait vehicle accident  

   Sgt. Todd J. Robbins  33  3rd Battalion, 13th Field Artillery Regiment  Pentwater, Michigan  Killed in action on April 3, 2003, in Iraq  

   Sgt. Steven Mark Roberts  33  2nd Royal Tank Regiment, British Army  Bradford, West Yorkshire  Killed in action near Al Zubayr southwest of Basra on March 24, 2003  

   Pfc. Marlin T. Rockhold  23  3rd Battalion, 7th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division  Hamilton, Ohio  Killed by a sniper while he was directing traffic in Baghdad on May 8, 2003  

   Cpl. Robert M. Rodriguez  21  1st Tank Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Queens, New York  Killed in action March 27, 2003, along the Euphrates River near Nasiriya  

   Cpl. Randal Kent Rosacker  21  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  San Diego, California  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   Spc. Brandon J. Rowe  20  502nd Infantry Regiment, 101st Airborne Division  Roscoe, Illinois  Killed in action March 31, 2003, in Ayyub, Iraq, by enemy artillery  

   Capt. Benjamin W. Sammis  29  Marine Aircraft Group 39, 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing  Rehobeth, Massachusetts  Killed in action on April 4 when his AH-1W Super Cobra helicopter crashed during combat operations near Ali Aziziyal, Iraq  

   Spc. Gregory P. Sanders  19  3rd Battalion, 69th Armor, U.S. Army  Hobart, Indiana  Killed in action in Iraq on March 24, 2003  

   Staff Sgt. Scott D. Sather  29  24th Special Tactics Squadron  Clio, Michigan  Killed in action April 8, 2003, in Iraq  

   Capt. Christopher Scott Seifert  27  101st Airborne Division, U.S. Army  Easton, Pennsylvania  Killed by a grenade thrown by a fellow U.S. soldier in Kuwait on March 23, 2003  

   Mechanic (Comm.) Second Class Ian Seymour  28  148 Commando Battery Royal Artillery, RN   Poole, Dorset, England  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash south of the Kuwait border on March 21, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Karl Shearer  24  Household Cavalry Regiment  Hometown of record not available  Killed April 1, 2003, in an accident involving a light armored vehicle


   Cpl. Erik H. Silva  22  3rd Battalion, 5th Marines, 1st Marine Division  Chula Vista, California  Killed in action in Iraq on April 3


   Pfc. Brandon Sloan  19  507th Maintenance Company  Bedford, Ohio  Killed when his convoy was ambushed at Nasiriya on March 23, 2003.  

   Lance Cpl. Thomas J. Slocum  N/A  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Adams, Colorado  Killed in action near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003  

   1st Sgt. Edward Smith  38  2nd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, 1st Marine Division  Chicago, Illinois  Died April 5, 2003, in Doha, Qatar, died after he was wounded in action  

   Chief Warrant Officer Eric A. Smith  41  2nd Battalion, 3rd Aviation Regiment  California  Killed when his UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter crashed in central Iraq on April 2, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Matthew R. Smith  20  Detachment 1, Communications Company, Headquarters and Service Battalion, 4th Marine Force Service Support Group  Anderson, Indiana  Killed May 10 in a non-hostile vehicle accident in Kuwait  

   Sgt. 1st Class Paul R. Smith  33  11th Engineer Battalion  Tampa, Florida  Killed in action in Iraq on April 4, 2003  

   Sgt. Roderic A. Solomon  32  2nd Battalion, 7th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division  Fayetteville, North Carolina  Killed when a Bradley Fighting Vehicle rolled off a cliff on March 28, 2003, in a non-hostile accident  

   Lance Cpl. Barry 'Baz' Stephen  31  1st Battalion, Black Watch Regiment  Perth, Scotland  Killed in action near Al Zubayr, Iraq, on March 24, 2003


   Staff Sgt. Robert A. Stever  36  3rd Battalion, 15th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division  Pendleton, Oregon  Killed in action by enemy fire on April 8, 2003, in Iraq


   Maj. Gregory Stone  40  Idaho Air National Guard  Boise, Idaho  Killed by a grenade thrown by a fellow U.S. soldier in Kuwait on March 23, 2003


   Warrant Officer Second Class Mark Stratford  N/A  Royal Marines   Hometown of record not available  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash south of the Kuwait border on March 21, 2003


   Lance Cpl. Jesus A. Suarez Del Solar  20  1st Light Armored Reconnais- sance Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Escondido, California  Killed in action on March 27, 2003  

   Spc. Narson B. Sullivan  21  411th Military Police Company  North Brunswick, New Jersey  Killed April 25, 2003, by a noncombat weapon discharge in Iraq  

   Staff Sgt. Riayan A. Tejeda  26  3rd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment  New York, New York  Killed during combat operations against enemy forces in northeast Baghdad on April 11, 2003


   Spc. Brandon S. Tobler  19  671st Engineer Brigade, U.S. Army Reserve  Portland, Oregon  Died in a vehicle accident in Iraq on March 22, 2003


   Fusilier Kelan John Turrington  18  Royal Regiment of Fusiliers  Haslingfield, Cambridgeshire, England  Killed in action in Basra on April 6, 2003


   Lt. Alexander Tweedie  25  The Blues and Royals, Household Cavalry Regiment  Hawick, Scottish Borders, England  Died April 22, 2003, from injuries sustained April 1 in Iraq

Chief Warrant Officer Brian K. Van Dusen  39  571st Air Medical Company, 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment   Columbus, Ohio  Killed when the UH-60 medical helicopter he was aboard crashed in the Tigris River near Samarra, Iraq, on May 9, 2003  

   Sgt. Donald Walters  33  507th Maintenance Company  Kansas City, Missouri  Killed after his convoy was ambushed at Nasiriya on March 23, 2003.  

   Maj. Jason Ward  34  Royal Marines   Plymouth, England  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash south of the Kuwait border on March 21, 2003  

   Staff Sgt. Kendall Damon Waters-Bey  29  3d Marine Aircraft Wing  Baltimore, Maryland  Killed in a U.S. CH-46 Sea Knight helicopter crash on March 21, 2003  

   Maj. William R. Watkins III  37  333rd Fighter Squadron  Danville, Virginia  Killed in action April 7, 2003, during a combat mission  

   Pfc. Michael Russell Creighton Weldon  20  2nd Battalion, 7th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division, U.S. Army  Conyers, Georgia  Killed in car bomb attack in Iraq on March 29, 2003  

   Lt. Philip West  32  849 Squadron A Flight, Royal Navy  Budock Water, England  Killed when two British helicopters collided over the Persian Gulf on March 22, 2003  

   Lt. Nathan D. White  30  Strike Fighter Squadron One Nine Five  Mesa, Arizona  Killed in action April 2, 2003, flying over Iraq


   Lance Cpl. William W. White  24  3rd Amphibious Assault Battalion, 1st Marine Division  Brooklyn, New York  Killed in a vehicle accident in Iraq on March 29, 2003  

   Flight Lt. David Rhys Williams  N/A  9 Squadron, Royal Air Force  Hometown of record not available  Killed when his aircraft was downed by a U.S. Patriot missile near the Kuwaiti border on March 23, 2003.  

   Sgt. Eugene Williams  24  2nd Battalion, 7th Infantry Regiment, 3rd Infantry Division, U.S. Army  Highland, New York  Killed in car bomb attack in Iraq on March 29, 2003  

   Lt. James Williams  28  849 Squadron A Flight, Royal Navy  Falmouth, England  Killed when two British helicopters collided over the Persian Gulf on March 22, 2003  

   Lance Cpl. Michael J. Williams  31  1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment  Yuma, Arizona  Initially listed as missing in action after operations near Nasiriya on March 23, 2003; his remains were recovered on March 28, 2003


   Lt. Andrew S. Wilson  36  849 Squadron, Royal Navy  Cornwall, England  Killed when two British helicopters collided over the Persian Gulf on March 22, 2003 



Mod Note by Kaith
http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2003/iraq/forces/casualties/index.html has a listing of US. Casulties. We've done a minor bit of post editing in here, simply to remove the signatures that were left 'on'.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

.


----------



## KenpoGirl

.


----------



## Rich Parsons

.


----------



## Cthulhu

.


----------



## yilisifu

.


----------



## Mike Clarke

.


----------



## Chaos

.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm

.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

.


----------



## muayThaiPerson

.


----------



## Jill666

.


----------



## Matt Stone

.


----------



## Mon Mon

.


----------



## Cliarlaoch

.


----------



## karatekid1975

.


----------



## KenpoTess

.


----------



## Seig

:asian:


----------



## chufeng

.


----------



## tunetigress

.


----------



## Kirk

.


----------



## Shinzu

.


----------



## yilisifu

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Updated 5-15-2003


----------

